# Game 24: Blazers(7-17) @ Wolves(13-10)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*This is another should win for the Wolves. The Blazers haven't scored over the century mark this season. So play the tough defense, and let Wally and Huddy get a bunch of shots. KG is going to have to contain Randolph downlow. We can not allow him to have his way like he did in the first game of the season. Hopefully we will see more Griffin and McCants in this one. More minutes the better for those two, especially Griffin.

*Prediction:*W
*Prediction Record:*(14-9)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Woo. Our 3rd matchups this season, it's pretty quick to get over the series. I hope it is going to be a W tonight and losing at home is pretty bad excuse to a team that is under .500.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Woo. Our 3rd matchups this season, it's pretty quick to get over the series. I hope it is going to be a W tonight and losing at home is pretty bad excuse to a team that is under .500.


Portland is also 2-11 on the road and has not won a game against a team in the NW division(0-6).


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Portland is also 2-11 on the road and has not won a game against a team in the NW division(0-6).


That's a huge advantage.

Darius Miles is still out? Then I must say, more advantage. Wolves is pulling down rebounds more than ever at the beginning of season as Portland's among the worst rebounding team. That's another reason for us to take that advantage over them.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Basically if we play consistent ball, we should win.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we should win unless kg and wally shoot 0-40 combined :banana: lol


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg is starting HOT 7-7 from the field 2-2 from the line 16 pts 4 boards 4 assists
40-40 with about 2 left


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hlaftime
49-48 wolves
kg 16 pts 4 boards 5 assists
wally has 18
hassell with 4

randolph 13 pts 4 boards


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Being outscored 18-4 in the 4th Q so far. How are the Wolves losing to the freaking Blazers?


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Ouch.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I got to give Portland credits tonight. They were hustling so well and make the shots. They were able to convert offensive rebounds into 2nd chance scoring and the bench did good job contributing unlike the Wolves' bench. Besides Hudson with 5 points, the bench managed not to get involved much with their scoring and only got 2. 

I don't know why Wally missed some crucial shots late in the game like he did earlier he went cold after a hot first half and partly 3rd quarter. KG wasn't as aggressive in the 2nd half like he was in 1st. They made some careless plays and Marko Jaric should have made some difficult layups at the last minute and unfortunately the game went in favor of the Blazers.

Also, I don't understand why Troy rather fouled Steve Blake way later when there were some chances they can get back in game. They have wasted more minutes and therefore they earned themselves a loss. Like I said, I gotta give props to Ruben, Zach and the Blazers.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

i really don't follow KG this season.
patterson shut down wally in the 4th.
kg is able to step up on anyone in this league...why doesn't he carry the wolves more?
it will soure be helpfull when wally is shutdown,and anyway KG supposed to be the leader.

and is it just me or the toughness of our team broke?
i don't think were as think as we were,hope Case' will do some talking to everybody in general,and get on the hardwork.

lets play some tough ball c'mon!
the suns aint gonna give us any easy shots either.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> why doesn't he carry the wolves more?


Not sure. The difference in impacts between Duncan and him is what keeps him as the 2nd best power forward in the NBA.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

yaa that looks like it.
i mean he's not around his rebounds raiting,still scoring and ***.
but that just stats...wheres the leadership,that was said he is going to adopt this season and carry the wolves?!
i'm failing to see it,just stats.
and to average 10 rebounds a game was highely unexpected this season from him.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

In all honesty....the blazers outplayed the twolves all 3 times this year. The blazers should be at least 2-1 vs the pups.

Sorry twolve fans but your team is not that good.....and will not make the playoffs IMO.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

mixum said:


> In all honesty....the blazers outplayed the twolves all 3 times this year. The blazers should be at least 2-1 vs the pups.


Could've been right. 



> Sorry twolve fans but your team is not that good.....and will not make the playoffs IMO.


With all due respect, you really shouldn't make a comment like that to degrade their team, especially in their own forum. I understand that the opinion was coming directly from a Blazer fan however, I'm no mod, but I don't think this forum wouldn't like this kind of thing. It was like a door being slammed on our faces when told that our team is not that good and won't make the playoffs. I must add, when the Wolves won, did any of us went to the Blazers forum and hey, your team's so bad that they're stinky and won't make playoffs this year. Probably not.

On another note, Merry Christmas! :cheers:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The Wolves should be taking advantage of these really easy games. Nuggets are free falling right now, but now it seems like thats exactly what we are doing. Terrible loss for the Wolves.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Agent K said:


> With all due respect, you really shouldn't make a comment like that to degrade their team, especially in their own forum. I understand that the opinion was coming directly from a Blazer fan however, I'm no mod, but I don't think this forum wouldn't like this kind of thing. It was like a door being slammed on our faces when told that our team is not that good and won't make the playoffs. I must add, when the Wolves won, did any of us went to the Blazers forum and hey, your team's so bad that they're stinky and won't make playoffs this year. Probably not.


You are absolutely right, he shouldn't. What's really funny is he is the most negative poster in the Blazers forum too. Anyways, I know this won't make you feel much better but Portland has been playing very well as of late and almost won both their previous games against Memphis and Detroit, so it's not only you they've given trouble too. Unfortunately, they usually fade at the very end and give it away (trademark of a young team I suppose). The refs I think really killed your chance to come back at the end on some questionable calls (though I don't think any were blatantly wrong, it's just the timing sapped the energy out of your team). Good luck the rest of the season (except our next game of course).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Im not sure mixum has seen the standings as of late? Not to say they are impressive, just saying that we are in first place. I dont think it is right of him to do that like K said, but it is not that bad. His opinion is that we are not good, is it really that bad? If he came in here and said u guys suck, twolves are a disgrace to basketball, I would edit the post. That is baiting, just trying to get us wolves fans riled up.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> You are absolutely right, he shouldn't. What's really funny is he is the most negative poster in the Blazers forum too.


Thanks for the tidbits, lol.



> Anyways, I know this won't make you feel much better but Portland has been playing very well as of late and almost won both their previous games against Memphis and Detroit, so it's not only you they've given trouble too. Unfortunately, they usually fade at the very end and give it away (trademark of a young team I suppose). The refs I think really killed your chance to come back at the end on some questionable calls (though I don't think any were blatantly wrong, it's just the timing sapped the energy out of your team). Good luck the rest of the season (except our next game of course).


None taken. The Timberwolves went another direction so it was not big of surprise.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

wow....all i said was that the blazers have played the twolves pretty tough and IMO outplayed them. Make no mistake about it, the blazers arent very good but i the twolves are leading a really bad division.

Nuggs will get it together and win the north. Dont be shocked if Utah makes a run.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I agree. This is the worst division in basketball right now. None of the teams should really be in the playoffs, except for maybe the wolves... That is not a homer statement either.


----------

